# ¿características ventajas y desventajas de amp de baja señal?



## Heiliger (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola 
Quisiera saber que características difieren y las ventajas y desventajas  en los amplificadores de baja señal como el  Emisos común, Base común y colector común  y cual seria mejor para audio y que otras aplicaciones tienen   



gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

¿Y agarrar un libro, leer, sacar conclusiones y preguntar lo que no te quede claro?
Probá, que da unos resultados increíbles.

Te propongo algo distinto: Escribí vos cómo es y cómo funciona cada una de las tres configuraciones que pusiste (Emisor, Colector y Base común), con sus respectivas características, y las analizamos entre todos.

Saludos


----------



## Heiliger (Mar 31, 2010)

http://img101.imageshack.us/i/basecomun.jpg/
*BASE COMUN*
*EMISOR COMUN COMUN*

http://img337.imageshack.us/i/commoncollector.png/

*COLECTOR COMUN

*sobre el* base común* Lo que puedo ver es que la impedancia de entrada siempre sera casia igual que la resistencia dinámica osea sera muy baja y la ganancia de este es muy baja debido a la falta de un capacitor que haga esta función 
¿En que puede afectar esto la señal y la fuente de señal?

Sobre el* emisor común*  entiendo que su característica principar es que desfasa la señal 180 grados y que el capacitor del emisor es el factor mas importante porque determina la ganancia y que la 
¿Por que en el simulador cuando miro la señal en salida tengo una onda cuadrada si sinusoidal la entrada  

Sobre el *colector común* veo que este este puede entregar mas potencia que los otro tres montajes  veo que este este tiene un funcionamiento similar al emisor común pero no desfasa la señal 
¿Porque este no desfasa la señal ? ¿que ventajas tendría el desfase o no desfase de la señal?


----------



## Dano (Mar 31, 2010)

Desfasar una señal o no es depende el uso, si necesitas hacer trabajar dos amplificadores (iguales)  en modo bridge necesitas que la señal que le ingreses a uno de los dos esté en contrafase (180º), es solo un ejemplo 

S2


----------



## master2009 (Mar 31, 2010)

jaja no hay favoritos pero bueno son nociones basicas de electronica que se devensaber y q*UE* la v*E**R*d*A*d olvida uno cuando aprende mas cosas porq*UE* no los necesita pero cuando uno necesita aparecen los famosos amplificadores con transistores jajaj aok uno es q*UE* optienes mas ganancia de voltaje q*UE* de corriente otro es q*UE* ganas mas voltaje y varian los usos en donde los emplees porq*UE* tambien puedes usarlo como switch u otras acciones lo mejor es q*UE* leas y experimentes con cada uno de ellos porq*UE* solo asi entenderas como funcionan lee y aprende hijo mio jjajja ok saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Para empezar por lo más fácil: Mirá el Colector común (también se llama "Seguidor de Emisor").

La tensión que va a haber en el emisor (o mejor dicho, la amplitud de la onda) va a ser igual a la que aparezca en la base (poquito más o menos). No tenés ganancia de tensión, sino de corriente y la salida está en fase con la entrada.

En el Emisor Común jugás con la corriente que maneja el transistor para lograr un aumento de tensión (o de amplitud en la onda) con relación a la que entra por la base y ganás corriente (a iguales condiciones, menos que en el Colector Común). Es el ampli "por excelencia" y su salida va en contrafase.

Base común... Bueh, la ganancia decorriente no alcanza a 1 y no se usa como ampli generalmente (a menos que se quiera ganancia negativa y poca corriente). Más bien se usa como etapa de acoplamiento (benditas impedancias) o para cuestiones muy puntuales. Es raro en estos días ver esta configuración aplicada en un circuito y su salida puede tener ganancia *en tensión*, no en corriente. La salida va en fase.

Más data por acá: http://www.tpub.com/neets/book7/25f.htm

Saludos

PS: No sé si te habrás dado cuenta de las respuestas a las preguntas que hacías en el otro post después de leer lo del link. Si no, postealas junto con el circuito (y los valores) que tenés en el simulador.


----------



## Heiliger (Mar 31, 2010)

lo del simulador lo resolví jugando con potenciómetros y pude ver la señal bien 
me han resuelto muchas incógnitas
muchísimas gracias


----------

